# Cedar for a cutting board?



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Title says it all, I hope. Would it be wise to use untreated cedar for a kitchen cutting board, or would it be too soft?


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Im dont know much about making cutting boards but i would say its to soft.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I believe softer would be better, especially on the knife edge. Knives will stay sharper longer.
That's why butcher blocks are wood.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kevin07 said:


> Im dont know much about making cutting boards but i would say its to soft.


+ one


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Dominick said:


> I believe softer would be better, especially on the knife edge. Knives will stay sharper longer.
> That's why butcher blocks are wood.


Well soft does help save the knife, but you want to use a hardwood, but on the endgrain. 

I don't think that a soft wood cutting board would last very long, especially on the face grain.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Not only too soft but the cedar odor will get into the foods.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I completely forgot about the cedar smell getting into the food. I have about 80 2 foot 1X6 pieces of cedar i want to use I think I'll just make a bunch of trivets and signs instead.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Western Red Cedar? Much too soft. The best cutting boards are hard maple and preferably end grain because it will "heal" itself. Cedar is much too soft and will produce wood slivers in your food. Cedar also has tanins in it that may add unpleasant flavor or darken your fingers. There is also the sanitation issue. The tight closed grain of maple seems safer than a soft open grained wood. I don't think maple will dull your knives any faster than cedar. I always give my knives a quick touch up with a steel before preparing food. I don't like to fight my way through a tomato.

Bret


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Not 100% sure if it's western red cedar. I bought all the pieces from the mill I used to work at. Most of the pieces are honey brown ( according to my wife). And maybe 20 are white and some yellow cedar. I'll take some pics and post after work tomorrow.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I would not use cedar. 
Too soft.
Knife cuts will be very deep.
Food and bacteria will get into the wood and you won't be able to get them out.
That's why they use a tight grained wood like maple for butcher block.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lola Ranch said: " The best cutting boards are hard maple and preferably end grain because it will "heal" itself."

+1 to that and in addition, end grain doesn't dull knife edges like side grain would.

Bill


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Duncancruiser said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I completely forgot about the cedar smell getting into the food. I have about 80 2 foot 1X6 pieces of cedar i want to use I think I'll just make a bunch of trivets and signs instead.


Don't forget about bird tables, bird houses or even
planters, small window boxes, step stools etc. :smile:


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I've tried building step stool outta the cedar but just not strong enough. But do have lots of ideas for bird houses and planters. My wonderful wife has even suggested fairy doors. So yup got lots to do. Thanks again for all suggestions.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodninja (Feb 12, 2012)

Make some grilling planks for the BBQ. Great for salmon. Just soak them in water before you use them.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've tried building step stool outta the cedar but just not strong enough
*It could be strong enough with the correct design.* 
My wonderful wife has even suggested fairy doors. 
*What's this???You can't just drop in that little ditty "Fairy Doors" and leave us. :no:
We need to know....Pics?*:yes:


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

cedar can irritate just as much as walnut, I believe the grilling planks are western cedar instead of the eastern red cedar. being a soft wood I don't believe the board would last long either


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know what a "fairy door" is but I definitely agree with the planter idea. I have plans to build some planter boxes with some cedar myself.

Soo.... What's a fairy door?


----------



## NivekD (Mar 3, 2012)

I like to make my grilling planks out of alder, cedar smells funny when grilling...Fairy door?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay Duncan....
What's A Fairy Door?????

I said that real loud so you could hear us...............:laughing:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Have to imagine they are these:

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...Q&biw=1600&bih=775&sei=MR1VT_b4A4mctwer5MDJDQ


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Now that is a neat idea.


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*Would I use it?*

For a cutting board? No, as everyone else said it is too soft, even though it's close grained. It is loaded with Cedar oil, hence the smell and it is far more brittle than most hardwoods. Drop it once but probably not twice. Bonus,,, it won't rot and bugs don't like it and, once I got used to it's idiosyncrasies, I love working with it. My two Cents worth.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry. Been at work all day, fairy doors are about 4" tall and 3" wide and painted to look like doors. I also have a dozen different drawings for bird houses. I have been working with cedar for years now. And nothing smells better than freshly planned cedar in the shop. 

http://www.google.ca/search?q=fairy...KhiQLsnM2_Cg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=320&bih=416#p=0.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Please don't send us on a google search.
Show us one you made......

oops were we talking about cedar cutting boards???


----------

